# TBT Top Givers: December 19th - Princess Anna of Arendelle



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 19th! Amilee finished in first place, with 256 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *Princess Anna of Arendelle*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 19th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Amilee*2562p e p p e r1753Blizzard1534Misti1265Cadbberry1085White Claw1087Laudine968trea769Araie6710kikotoot6210Jake.6210Lock6210Li.6210Skyfall6210maarowak6210Splendor6210Meg-Mog6218jinico6019The Pennifer5719*Oblivia*5719Glitzy57


----------



## roseflower (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats Amilee!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 20, 2015)

yaaaay i did it*-* thank you c:


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2015)

Ah, this color is nice too! Congrats Amilee! :>


----------



## mintellect (Dec 20, 2015)

It's looks great, congrats!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 20, 2015)

Congratulations Amilee. You have a lovely title and made a lot of people happy!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats!!

omg so much lower than yesterday though *.*

makes me wish I had chosen I different day to gift them all haha


----------



## Amilee (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## smileorange (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats! It looks great!


----------



## Splendor (Dec 20, 2015)

Look, I'm up there. XD. This color was my fave, and it matches Amilee perfectly. Not really sure why, but it does. <3 Congrats!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats
Going for todays one ;3


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 20, 2015)

congrats to the winner and to all that made it on the list


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrat Amilee!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats Amilee!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 20, 2015)

Alright! I knew Amilee could pull off the pink holiday gift trick. Congrats you.


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

Can I ask what the point of these titles are?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats Amilee!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 20, 2015)

Aali said:


> Can I ask what the point of these titles are?



It's just to have fun, they're all tied in to holiday book and movie characters (and the opera too i think)...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 20, 2015)

Princess Amilee of Arendelle (or your AC:NL town)


----------



## Amilee (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

